# Chicken Soup recall



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

Not sure if anyone here feeds this, but Diamond foods had a recall recently affecting the Chicken Soup brand of foods.

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505245_162-57422428/mo-based-diamond-pet-foods-issues-dog-food-recall/


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

... And I think someone on the forums mentioned this earlier... Taste of the Wild is also owned by Diamond... at least that's what a guy who works at the Pet supplies Plus in my area said to me a couple of days ago. I was actually buying some Wellness.


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

Kirkland (the costco brand of food) is also Diamond....


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

We feed our little Pacsirta TOTW but soon will be switching to Nature's Variety Instinct beef & lamb kibble. So far so good, poos are still beautiful...if I can say so :


----------

